# The very important, saddle/tack "Color Dilemma"! ;)



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

We'll I'm in the beginning stages of my journey to Specialized Saddle ownership!!! I'm beyond excited and have already had my first convo with my area rep and sent in pictures of my gelding! I still have lots to do including deciding on the model I want. I have it narrowed down to the Trail Master and the Featherlight Trail. I think I'm leaning more towards the Trail Master right now but that may change later lol. Sooooo. What color should I order?! I know it's a meaningless aspect but it's one of those things that's just fun to hear opinions on! My gelding is bay and I'm wanting to do lime green tack I think. Here's how he looks in different colors I've tried...
Black synthetic saddle, no pad (just for color reference)


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Darker brown English saddle and black pad...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I personally love how black looks on a nice bay like your horse


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Lighter-Medium oil western saddle with black pad...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

With lime green, I'd go with a black saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

DuckDodgers said:


> I personally love how black looks on a nice bay like your horse


Thank you! I'm also pretty partial to black since it can't be a million different shades and look all miss-matched. It does look sharp on him!


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

This is some great tack Jillybean makes and I want to order something this color scheme with more green maybe.

https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n...0x720/185547_371090216294729_1254506976_n.jpg

Search "J Bar N Ranch" on Facebook to see her business page and all her stuff.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Griffith361 said:


> I'm also pretty partial to black since it can't be a million different shades and look all miss-matched.


This. While brown can look lovely, trying to match the exact shade for any other tack (or replacement fenders, etc) is too much of a chore. I will take a black saddle every time!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's lovely! I think all of the color combos posted thus far are nice :>


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

My 'vote' (for what its worth) is for black on your bay. Very pretty and easily accessorized.

I did have a two-toned Stubben dressage saddle which was black on top and caramel underneath that was also very stylish. When I wasn't in dressage mode, that color combo limited my choice when selecting fun pads. My favorite pad for those times was this one:


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Black for sure!


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! I was pretty sure about black before but y'all definitely convinced me! My question now is what have y'all found in the way of fun, colorful pads? I really try to stay with wool or natural fibers, and love my Tolkat Woolback trail...

Toklat Woolback Trail Pocket Saddle Pad - English

I'm just not sure what will work best with the Specialized (I'll be asking my rep too) Of course this is just a cosmetic, fun, post pictures and share ideas thing so there's no right answer


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If you know someone handy with a sewing machine, you can always have them make a thin "blanket" (think as thin as an English pad or a Navajo blanket) to go over the plain pad. That way you can customize it. I've made a pad for my Aussie saddle and, even with doing it trial-and-error, it took me about an hour to complete. I'm in the process of making a second pad (to match my new barrel reins :lol: ) and a pad for my best friend's English saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

That's a good idea! How did you keep it from slipping around or bunching up though?


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

It sounds like you are choosing black but I wanted to add something. 

I will NEVER buy a black saddle. I used to use one and where I live it gets sooo dang hot. I would saddle my horse and in the time it took to get his bridle on and get on that sucker would HEAT up or when I had to get off to get a gate etc. Three words: burned butt cheeks (and thighs and legs)!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Griffith361 said:


> That's a good idea! How did you keep it from slipping around or bunching up though?


The weight of the saddle keeps it in place. Also, the back of an English pad is quilted, which helps keep it from slipping. I just use the pre-quilted fabric from Walmart as my backing. Saves time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My bay's colors are lime green, purple, and im thinking about adding pink in there.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My specialized rep said they recommend you use their pads, but he also said you can use whatever pad you want ( I usd toklat cool back) you just have to shim the saddle to compensate for the pad


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Roux said:


> It sounds like you are choosing black but I wanted to add something.
> 
> I will NEVER buy a black saddle. I used to use one and where I live it gets sooo dang hot. I would saddle my horse and in the time it took to get his bridle on and get on that sucker would HEAT up or when I had to get off to get a gate etc. Three words: burned butt cheeks (and thighs and legs)!


Ouch! Ya that did cross my mind, but I'll more than likely have some sort of seat cover on it like a sheepskin lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Griffith361 said:


> Ouch! Ya that did cross my mind, but I'll more than likely have some sort of seat cover on it like a sheepskin lol


Dark leather will get hot on its own so matter if its black or brown. With a sheepskin cover you will be fine. I have a black saddle with a black sheepskin cover and I've never had an issue, even riding in shorts on occasion :wink:


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I dye my own pads. I change pad colors depending on my mood. And finding and buying good quality colored ones would have made me poor. I just found a brand & style I likes and bought white, then dyed them to the colors I wanted.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

I love lime green and black for a bay! I am very into neon colors for riding out in the woods/roads just for safety (when it looks good it's an exta bonus!)


----------

